# Wifi: Aucun matériel installé



## laurent290882 (12 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
voilà je débute sur Mac. J'ai acheté un MacBook Air d'occasion à une personne qui m'avait signalé un problème avec le wifi (Airport HS)
Le vendeur m'explique que depuis le passage en OS X Mountain Lion, le wifi ne marche plus.

En haut de l'écrans sur le symbole du wifi il indique: Wifi aucun matériel installé
Je pense que ça a de l'importance de lire aucun matériel installé et non aucun matériel détecté

je précise qu'il n'a jamais ouvert le Mac. 

Mais puisque la garantie et fini depuis longtemps, je n'hésiterai pas a l'ouvrir moi même et changer la carte.

Le plus troublant c'est que de temps en temps quand j'allume le Mac, comme par enchantement le wifi est de retour !!!
Il détecte et fonctionne parfaitement !
Puis il disparait... à nouveau. (généralement il fonctionne la journée entière)

J'ai parcouru des forums, je peut posté ici quelques informations:


Dans information système: puis réseau / Wifi

Version des logiciels :
CoreWLAN:	3.3 (330.15)
CoreWLANKit:	2.0.2 (202.10)
Menu Extra :	8.1 (810.9)
module configd:	8.4 (840.22.1)
Informations système:	8.3 (830.5)
Famille IO80211:	5.3 (530.4)
Diagnostic:	2.0 (200.24)
Utilitaire AirPort:	6.3 (630.34)

Dans le terminal j'ai tappé ifconfig

Last login: Wed Jul 10 10:07:34 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Yoann:~ admin$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en2: flags=8822<BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether 0b:0b:0b:0b:0b:0b 
en5: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether c8:be:19:51:6f:97 
inet6 fe80::cabe:19ff:fe51:6f97%en5 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
inet 192.168.0.8 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
media: autoselect
status: active
MacBook-Air-de-Yoann:~ admin$ 

Si une personne ou plusieurs personnes peuvent me donner des infos, sur les résultats car ma connaissance en Mac est carrément nulle.

Pour information j'ai commandé une carte Air Port compatible avec mon MacBook Air A1304 qui est un modèle Mid 2009 avec 128Go SSD.
Par curiosité j'ai ouvert le MBA et j'ai pu y voir l'état de la carte physiquement. Rien à dire.
j'ai débranché, je l'ai même sortie et remise.

J'avoue avoir eu une lueur d'espoir, mais il n'en ai rien. 

Aucun changement. J'attend la livraison de la nouvelle carte et j'ai peur que cela ni change rien non plus.
Actuellement j'utilise une clé Wifi mais c'est pénalisant, je n'ai qu'une seule prise USB cela m'oblige à me trimbaler un Hub USB...

J'ai oublié de parler d'un truc aussi qui est très bizzare.
Lorsque je n'est pas la carte Air Port installé (la majorité du temps) il met impossible de me connecter à AppStore. 
Il me demande mon mot de passe du compte Apple et écrit ceci:

Une erreur inconnue est survenue

est du coup certaines de mes applications installé ne peuvent marcher. Puisque impossible de me connecter...
Cela vous parle ? y a t'il un rapport direct entre mon wifi via la clé USB et le compte AppStore ?

Merci énormément, bien cordialement.


----------



## laurent290882 (13 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 
Mon post ne doit pas inspirer grand monde... 
Je Up sait-on jamais.


----------



## gmaa (13 Juillet 2013)

Sans avoir LA solution,
je commencerai par faire un bon "nettoyage" classique.

Zapper la PRAM
Onyx, les caches, &#8230;

Après si "nécessaire" je démarrerai en mode sans échec.
Je créerai aussi un autre utilisateur avec droits admin et j'essaierai sous ce compte.

Ce qui me gêne c'est :
Wifi, aucun matériel installé (ce qui ferait penser a un pb matériel - et dans ce cas : SAV)
et
Wifi opérationnel.

En dernier ressort, je réinstallerai Mac OS.
Cela n'efface pas les applis et données.

Au fait, "qui" te génère le wifi? (référence à "aucun matériel installé")
La borne n'est pas trop loin? 
Il suffit quelquefois de se déplacer un peu ou de  changer de pièce pour que la connexion s'améliore. Pièce fermée ou non (phénomène d'écran). Les ondes... c'est parfois "bizarre".
Combien de barre contient ton signal wifi?


----------



## laurent290882 (13 Juillet 2013)

Non il n'y a aucuns signal, le symbole du wifi laisse le triangle vide...
PRAM et autre SMC reset ont étaient testé.

j'ai pas reinstallé le système OS X, ni mode sans echec avec nouveau compte admin

Merci


----------



## gmaa (13 Juillet 2013)

Si Airport est activé,
si tu ne vois aucun réseau,
ça sent le SAV. 

Et le démarrage sans extension? Signal ou pas?


----------



## laurent290882 (14 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour je ne sais pas si le Air Port est activé, je ne crois pas.
Le démarrage en Mode sans échec n'a rien donné... toujours le triangle vide.

Wifi: Aucun matériel installé
Voilà se que je peut lire lorsque je laisse la pointe de ma sourie sur le signal Wifi. 


J'utilise une clé USB Wifi D-Link qui lorsqu'elle est branché lance son application associé et me donne donc du signal. 
Problème pour le SAV le MBA date de quelques années et il n'est plus sous garanti. J'ai peur de douiller si je vais chez Apple. J'ai déjà commandé une carte Air Port sur e-bay auprès d'un revendeur Apple de pièces détaché. J'ai bien pris le modèle correspondant à mon Mac soit un Mac Book Air A1304 modèle Mid 2009. Avec la seule est unique prise USB, ce qui est vraiment con étant donné que c'est le modèle 13,3".
Si c'est possible de poster une photo je peut vous montrer ça ? 
Merci à Gmas pour ta participation ! et ton aide... future peut être.

edit: Onyx ? connais pas mais je vais voir doit quoi il sagit


----------



## gmaa (14 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour Airport :
Pour une configuration "native" on va dans Préférences ; Réseau
À gauche on a les réseaux disponibles et leurs états : Wifi, USB modem, Ethernet, Firewire, Bluetooth, ....
Si on choisit Wi-fi on peut l'activer ou le désactiver.
On a aussi le nom du réseau et une case à cocher "Demander à s connecter  de nouveau réseaux",
une case à cocher Afficher l'état Wi-fi (cochée chez toi si tu vois le triangle dans la barre de menu)
Et dans "Avancé&#8230;" on trouve une liste des réseaux "croisés" un jour si la case à cocher "Mémoriser&#8230;" est cochée.

Les principales fonctionnalités sont directement accessibles depuis l'icône dans la barre de menus.



> J'ai acheté un MacBook Air d'occasion à une personne qui m'avait signalé un problème avec le wifi (Airport HS)
> Le vendeur m'explique que _depuis le passage en OS X Mountain Lion, le wifi ne marche plus_.



Je ne vois pas de lien direct entre le problème Wi-fi et le passage sous Mountain Lion!
Ce serait d'ailleurs un *motif suffisant pour réinstaller Mountain Lion*.

Je n'ai pas d'expérience avec une clé Wifi...
Je n'avais pas...
J'ai retrouvé un clé que je n'avais jamais utilisé...
Recherche du pilote (driver) sur internet, installation sans problème.

Pour la prise USB, utilise un HUB USB alimenté pour être sûr d'avoir une alimentation suffisante des ports.


----------



## slashybox (6 Mars 2014)

Même problème avec macbook air 13" core2duo, depuis la MAJ mavericks le wifi déconne de la même manière. (parfois après 5,6 voir 10 redémarrage, la carte est reconnue, mais sinon toujours le même message : aucun matériel installé ! Alors que la carte est visible dans le gestionnaire de périphériques du mac)

Reset PRAM et Onyx n'ont rien changé, pas testé la réinstallation de mavericks, mais la panne me semble être plutôt d'ordre matériel, je pensais changer la carte airport, quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu des résultats positifs en changeant la carte ?

Merci pour vos réponses !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

Salut as-tu réussi à faire refonctionner le wifi avec la nouvelle carte airport achetée via revendeur ?
J'ai le même problème et hésite à en commander une...


----------



## Fabiano56 (2 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour 
Je dispose d un mac book air 13 de 2011
Depuis 1 semaine ce dernier ne detecte plus ma.carte airport
De plus a chaque demarrage il m est indique qu une erreur inconnue s est produite (-50) avec le logo de l application i tunes
Lorsque je me rend dans «preference systeme» ----«reseau» le.menu de gauche m annonce la carte airport desactive 
Quand je clique sur l icone «activer airport» rien ne se passe...
Pourriez vous m aider?
Merci d avance


----------

